

The Winklevii Are Spending Their Bitcoin Fortune on Space Travel - RougeFemme
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-03-05/winklevii-in-spaaaaaaace#r=hp-ls

======
ChuckFrank
Misleading headline from Businessweek - They are not using their earned wealth
from Bitcoin speculation to fund or invest in Space Travel. Instead they are
buying a rich man's ticket for a sub orbital flight and suggesting that this
type of ticket purchase supports future Space Travel exploration.

~~~
hayksaakian
arguably this kind of early adoption is always necessary

the first iphone was $499, nowadays the price is less than half of that (both
on contract)

space tourism will never get cheaper if there aren't early adopters

